# Amazon Rejected My Review



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

I ordered a non-book product. The supplier sent something entirely unrelated and I'm hoping it was not a spam but rather a straight-forward error. So I thought, OK, I'll write a tongue in cheek review...

*This Product Could be a Figment of my Imagination*
_The delivery arrived this afternoon - the tiny package contained simply a piston. How that could be substituted for the [item I ordered], I have no idea. Amazon very quickly arranged a credit and pick-up of this tiny piston. Being brave, I re-ordered the needed item and will know in a couple of days whether it really exists or is a figment of my imagination...

The third party supplier - XXX - is at fault, not Amazon. The package did not contain any shipping information or invoice copy. I wonder how they managed to get that confused? They must be located in Colorado. [It's the smoke...]

The supplier's web site is completely anonymous, so it is fortunate that I'm dealing with Amazon. I detest those anonymous websites - no name, no address, no contact details except 'Raise a Ticket'._

Amazon kindly rejected my feeble attempt at humor - I love the requirement - "•	Your review should focus on specific features of the product and your experience with it." Um - yes, I suppose it should - if only I could!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Well *I* like your review, FWIW!


----------



## jimbro (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree that your review does not focus on the product and that under Amazon's rules, it is not in compliance. However, I think that Amazon should expand their rules to focus on the whole ordering experience for the product, and not just the product itself. Under such an expanded definition of a review, yours would be pertinent and useful (and still funny  ).


----------



## minxmalone (Oct 28, 2012)

You can't leave this review for the product but you CAN leave it as seller feedback. The email order confirmation you received when you purchased it should have a link to how you can leave a seller feedback review.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I had one rejected because I put the alphabet instead of words.  Yes it was a test review to see if Amazon had a glitch.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I'll try adding a supplier review.

UPDATE: The replacement item - just received - is also incorrect. Amazon say they'll remove the item from the web site until they sort out what is wrong with the supplier. Needless to say, I'm not trying a third time!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry you had a bad experience John.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

cinisajoy said:


> Sorry you had a bad experience John.


Cin - Thank you!

I'm trying to suspend my kayak off the garage ceiling and there's a hoisting system which will do that. So I'm now seeking alternative suppliers - I'll get there, eventually.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

JohnHindmarsh said:


> Cin - Thank you!
> 
> I'm trying to suspend my kayak off the garage ceiling and there's a hoisting system which will do that. So I'm now seeking alternative suppliers - I'll get there, eventually.


Have you checked Harbor Freight, Gander Mountain and Cabela's.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

cinisajoy said:


> Have you checked Harbor Freight, Gander Mountain and Cabela's.


I found the manufacturer and am going direct. That should be OK - if I get another piston instead of the correct hoist system I will really worry - I might've shifted to another universe..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, John--

glad you're getting it worked out.  I agree it was seller feedback.

I've moved this to Not Quite Kindle as I think it's an experience that would be of interest to our general membership.  Let us know what happens.

Betsy


----------

